
YouTube Will Disable Comments on Nearly All Videos with Kids - woodandsteel
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/youtube-comments-disabled-kids-videos-1203152191/
======
woodandsteel
I think this is really the wrong move on youtube's part. I bet there are at
least ten thousand entirely appropriate comments to child videos for every one
by a pedophile. To get rid of all the good ones to stop a few bad is simply
wrong.

You know, sorting out the bad comments from the good ones is is just the sort
of thing that ML would be good at. I think Google hasn't developed the
software to do that because the problem wasn't costing them any money. Now it
has, and maybe it will finally go ahead and do the right thing.

